# Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?​*
*Im Süden wird der Angler auch Fischer genannt, und man geht fischen wie angeln, wenn man mit der Angelrute unterwegs ist. In anderen Landesteilen ist die Fischerei der berufliche Teil, und Angeln der für die Freizeit. Und dann gibt es aus alten Zeiten noch Wortkonstruktionen wie den Sport- oder Angelfischer. Ist alles das Gleiche oder muss man heutzutage unterscheiden?*

Auch wenn sich schon sehr früh (Bronzezeit, auch Izaak Walton) das Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung vom reinen Fischen zur Ernährung anfing zu trennen, ist bis heute für viele Angle der selbst gefangene Fisch noch ein Teil der Motivation zum Angeln. Europa- und weltweit wird aber der Aspekt der Verwertung/Ernährung nicht so hoch gehängt wie in Deutschland.

Schwierig ist da immer die Unterscheidung des "Freizeitangelns" zur beruflichen Fischerei..

Der frühere "Sport"fischer ist heute eher verpönt und wird oft  durch den Begriff "Angelfischer" ersetzt.

Aber schon früher ging man angeln (respektive im Süden "fischen"), aber weder "sportfischen" noch "angelfischen"..

Schon das zeigt, wie "künstlich" solche Begriffe sind.

Es gibt verschiedene Sichtweisen, ob man diese Begriffe beibehalten oder ändern sollte.

Ob als Angler als Teil der Fischerei gesehen werden sollte, oder als eigenständig.

Dazu 2 hier einmal 2 Sichtweisen, die ich zur Diskussion stelle:

*Kolja Kreder:*
Schon in meinem Artikel in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Angelzeitschrift „Am Haken“ habe ich mich in meinem Artikel: *„Von Anglern und Fischern oder wie unsere Sprache den Geist beeinflusst!“* zu einer Auseinandersetzung mit diesem Thema hinreißen lassen. 

Ein Fischer ist der, der dem Fisch nachstellt. Dies ergibt sich sprachlich aus der Endung auf „er“. an. Die deutsche Sprache unterscheidet die Hobbyisten begrifflich aber nicht von den entsprechenden Berufsbezeichnungen. Beides endet auf „er“. Auch der Hobby-Maler ist ein Maler. Es gibt für diesen kein anderes Wort. Die Endsilbe „er“ taugt zur Differenzierung zwischen Beruf und Hobby also nicht.  

Unglücklich finde ich allerdings die Wortschöpfung Angelfischer. Dies wird deutlich, wenn man sich das Wort „Angel“ in seiner historischen Bedeutung näher anschauen. 

Seinen Ursprung leitet das Wort „Angel“ aus dem Altindischen „ankáh“ ab, was so viel wie Biegung oder Krümmung bedeutete. Im Altgriechischen wurde daraus „ankýlos“. „Ankylos“ stand für krumm oder gekrümmt. Das Wort Angel beschreibt damit im in seinem Wortursprung also den Haken. Die Angel ist ihrem Ursprung nach also nicht das gesamte Fangerät mit Leine und Haken, sondern der Haken selbst. Der Haken findet aber nicht nur Verwendung in der Freizeitfischerei, sondern natürlich auch in der Berufsfischerei (z.B. an der Langleine). Auch der Leinen-Fischer ist damit ein Angelfischer. Zur Abgrenzung der Hobbyfischerei von der Berufsfischerei ist der Begriff „Angel“ zumindest von seinem Wortursprung daher nicht geeignet. Hier würde man besser von einem „Rutenfischer“ sprechen.

Wenn man schon für das Freizeitangeln ein neues Wort schöpft, dann wäre „Ruten-Fischer“ oder „Ruten-Angler“ sicher besser, also das Wort Angler; denn jeder Angler ist ein Fischer, aber nicht jeder Fischer ist ein Angler.

Die aus meiner Sicht korrekte Bezeichnung ist allerdings* Sportfischer*.


-------------------------------------------​*Thomas Finkbeiner*
Angeln ist Angeln
Fischen ist Fischen
Dialekte sind Dialekte

Meine persönliche Definition, weil ich nicht mit einigem/n anderen in einen Topf geworfen werden will, für Angler:


> Wer also in seiner Freizeit versucht, mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, ist ein Angler.



Ich lehne weder berufliche Fischerei noch die Sport- und Angelfischerei ab, bin aber nun mal selber nur Angler.

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Unterschied Angler - Angelfischer*
> [weil das ja auch immer gerne mal nachgefragt wird)
> Ein Angler ist jemand, dessen primäres Hobby das Angeln ist (Definition siehe oben).
> 
> ...



Dass dies MEINE persönliche Definition ist, habe ich des öfteren angemerkt.

Ich halte die dennoch gerade in der Unterscheidung in der heutigen Zeit für wichtig.

-------------------------------------------​Und nun sind Kolja und ich gespannt, wie ihr das seht.

Ist Angeln und Fischen das gleiche?
Gehen wir Angeln?
Gehen wir Fischen?
Gehen wir gar Angel- oder Sportfischen?
Muss/sollte man das begrifflich trennen?
Muss man an alten Traditionen festhalten, auch wenn das Angeln sich schon lange geändert hat?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Alles dasselbe, solange mit dem Fischer im regionalen Wortgebrauch der Angler gemeint ist.

Nur der "Angelfischer" ist eine Wort-Mißgeburt, aus der Not heraus geboren, irgendeine andere Bezeichnung dafür zu finden, damit der Bundesverband einen neuen Namen bekommt (sollte ja nicht mehr VDSF oder DAV heißen).
Ein Graus, diese Bezeichnung.


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

In erster Linie bin ick Angler. 
Ick habe mich aber auch nie an dem Begriff "Sportangler" gekratzt, der in der ehemaligen DDR , eigentlich üblich und auch geachtet (nicht zu verwechseln mit "geächtet" :q) war.
Die Verbandszeitung des DAV hieß auch " Deutscher Angelsport " und diese Bezeichnung findet man auch schon in den 20er Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts.
https://angelgeschichte.de/i/2200/c-0.jpg
Die Anrede eines Anglers erfolgte in der Regel als Sportfreund. Das kam u.a. auch aus der Turniersport (neudeutsch: Casting)-Szene, die im DAV einen ziemlich hohen Stellenwert hatte.
Erst nach der unseligen "Verschmelzung" von VDSF und DAV hörte ick den Begriff "Angelfischer" das erste mal, fühle mich aber in keinster Weise damit angesprochen.
Neue "Wortschöpfungen" sind ja letzte Zeit nichts Neues mehr und gehen meißt von Leuten aus die, außer sich wichtig machen zu wollen, nichts auf der Kiste haben.
" Ich gehe fischen." war man auch aus Filmen gewöhnt aber dieses Konstrukt vom Angelfischen wird wohl bloß von den neuen ,äääääh, Bundesverbandlern benutzt.
Selbst in vielen Landesverbänden wird dieser Ausdruck gemieden.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Alles dasselbe, solange mit dem Fischer im regionalen Wortgebrauch der Angler gemeint ist.
> 
> Nur der "Angelfischer" ist eine Wort-Mißgeburt,
> 
> ...



Deshalb Angler, oder auch regional Fischer!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Hallo,

wie Du schon geschrieben hast, gibt es bei uns hier im Süden keinen Unterschied zwischen den Bezeichnungen angeln und fischen.
Daher resultiert auch, zur genaueren Unterscheidung, der Begriff Angelfischer. Das ist eben ein Fischer (im Gegensatz zum Berufsfischer), der mit einer Angel fischt.
Ähnliches trifft auch für die, mittlerweile selten gewordene, Bezeichnung Sportfischer zu.
Ob jetzt  jemand mich als Angler, Angelfischer, Sportfischer oder Fischer bezeichnet ist, zumindest im süddeutschen Raum total egal.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## JimiG (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Ich bin nun seit 40 Jahren Angler und werde das auch bleiben. Ich bin kein Fischer und auch kein Angelfischer und werde mich auch nie so bezeichnen. Ich bin  eben einfach nur ein Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Ich bin nun seit 40 Jahren Angler und werde das auch bleiben. Ich bin kein Fischer und auch kein Angelfischer und werde mich auch nie so bezeichnen. Ich bin  eben einfach nur ein Angler.


s.o.
me too..


----------



## Leech (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Fischerei, also Fischer, ist per definitionem der gesamte Zweig, der sich mit der Zucht und dem Fang von Fischen beschäftigt.
Dabei sind die Definitionen über die Fangweise nicht festgelegt, es umschließt also Reusen, Netze, Speere, Harpunen usw usw.

Ein Angler ist ein Mensch, der mit einer Handangel, also Stock, Schnur, Haken, Köder, Fische fängt.

Somit gilt:
ist jeder Angler ein Fischer, aber nicht jeder Fischer ein Angler.
Man kann also gut und gerne auf dieses Alleinstellungsmerkmal als Bezeichnung pochen, wenn es um die spezielle Tätigkeit des Fischfangs geht und nicht nur den Fischfang als solchen.

Ein Sportfischer ist per definitionem das Gegenteil eines Berufsfischers, also jemand der als Hobby den Fischfang betreibt. Ein Beurfsfischer betriebt gewerbsmäßigen Fischfang. 

Ein Angler kann sowohl Berufsfischer sein oder eben, so wie die Vielzahl es sein wird, Sportfischer sein, weil der Angler unter den Großbegriff "Fischerei" fällt.

Die Unterscheidung Sportfischer / Berufsfischer orientiert sich also an der Gewerbmäßigkeit, während der Begriff Fischer das Personal-Substantiv zur Tätigkeit der Fischerei ist, bei der der Angler eine Unterform des Fischers darstellt.

Am Ende ist das Ganze mir persönlich aber ziemlich egal. Sollen Menschen Worte verwenden wie sie wollen - ändert an der Sache meines Hobbys nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

per welcher Definition?

Ich hab nicht umsonst ne andere Definition aufgemacht, um von der (in meinen Augen)  falschen alten, überkommenen, für Angler letztlich schädlichen, weg zu kommen ;-)))


> Wer also in seiner Freizeit versucht, mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, ist ein Angler.


----------



## Fruehling (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Leech schrieb:


> ...Somit gilt:
> ist jeder Angler ein Fischer, aber nicht jeder Fischer ein Angler....



#6

Damit ist alles gesagt!


----------



## hans albers (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

ich bin  fischender angler...








(glaube ich)...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

;-))))))


----------



## Leech (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> per welcher Definition?
> Ich hab nicht umsonst ne andere aufgemacht, um von den (in meinen Augen)  falschen alten weg zu kommen ;-)))



Lexikon-Definition.
Neue Definitionen kann man immer auf machen, wenn man etwas umzustellen, so wie man es selber lieber sehen möchte.
Kann man machen, ändert aber an der allgemeinen Weltordnung nichts, insofern ist es einfach unnötig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

unnötig wärs nur, wenn man nie was ändern wollte....

Welches Lexikon?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Leech schrieb:


> Fischerei, also Fischer, ist per definitionem der gesamte Zweig, der sich mit der Zucht und dem Fang von Fischen beschäftigt.
> Dabei sind die Definitionen über die Fangweise nicht festgelegt, es umschließt also Reusen, Netze, Speere, Harpunen usw usw.
> 
> Ein Angler ist ein Mensch, der mit einer Handangel, also Stock, Schnur, Haken, Köder, Fische fängt.
> ...




Absolute Zustimmung.

Ich fühle mich sowohl als Angler als auch als Sportfischer korrekt beschrieben und würde die Begriffe je nach Situation verwenden. 

Ich meine mich auch erinnern zu können, das das Thema hier bereits mal thematisiert wurde.

Wenn nur ein Bruchteil der Zeit, die hier debattiert wurde dafür genutzt würde, etwas zu machen, etwas positiv zu beeinflussen und damit ein Vorbild zu sein, wäre gegen die lang und breit diskutierten Missstände mehr passiert.

Demokratie ist kein Unterhaltungsprogramm und Vereine sind demokratisch  organisiert.  

Macht was und heult nicht nur!


----------



## Leech (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> unnötig wärs nur, wenn man nie was ändern wollte....
> 
> Welches Lexikon?



Wikipedia, Duden etc.
Die Meinung der Öffentlichkeit bezüglich diesen Begrifflichkeiten wird durch eben diese gelenkt und sie sind alle erst einmal neutral in ihrer Bewertung, insofern völlig unproblematisch.



> Wer also in seiner Freizeit versucht, mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, ist ein Angler.



Abgesehen davon, dass du den Begriff "Freizeit" einfügst, ist deine Definition eins zu eins mit der traditionellen Definition über das Angeln per Handangel identisch.
Die Sportfischerei umgreift die fischenden Tätigkeiten im Hobbybereich. In diesen Bereich der Sportfischer fällt in der Regel auch der durchschnittliche Angler.

Rein theoretisch kann ich allerdings auch legal Berufsfischerei betreiben. Und das ganze mit der Handangel. Zwar mühseelig, aber nicht per se illegal. Insofern entreißt deine Umdefinition diesen paar Leuten aus dem Angelbereich, obwohl sie ganz offensichtlich angelnd ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten (oder zumindest als Nebengewerbe, kP ob sich das rechnet).

Im Endeffekt ist doch das Problem hier nicht die Definition des Wortes, sondern die Verwendung des Wortes "Angler" in Bereich, wo andere fischereitypische Tätigkeiten wie Reusenfischerei, Schleppnetzfischerei usw. illegal ausgeübt werden. Anstatt das wir uns unnötigerweise um Definitionen prügeln, sollte man den Medien lieber klarmachen, dass der Angler nur eine Unterposition der Fischerei ist und das wir mit unserer Stöcken nichts mit illegal gelegten Handleinen zu tun haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Ich meine, wo GENAU, in welchem Lexikon GENAU, steht die von Dir eingebrachte Definition.



> Rein theoretisch *kann ich allerdings auch legal Berufsfischerei betreiben*. *Und das ganze mit der Handangel.* Zwar mühseelig, aber nicht per se illegal. Insofern entreißt deine Umdefinition diesen paar Leuten aus dem Angelbereich, obwohl sie ganz offensichtlich angelnd ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten (oder zumindest als Nebengewerbe, kP ob sich das rechnet).


Richtig - dann biste trotzdem kein Angler. (>> Freizeit)

Sondern ein Fischer (>>gewerblich), der eben (warum auch immer) Angelmethoden verwendet


----------



## Leech (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich sowohl als Angler als auch als Sportfischer korrekt beschrieben und würde die Begriffe je nach Situation verwenden.


Solange du das Angeln mit der Handangel im hobbymäßigen Bereich betreibst, bist du ein Angler, der unter die Sportfischerei fällt. Thema durch. Und deshalb finde ich ja auch, wie du sagtest, die gesamte Diskussion um Definitionen unnötig.

Hauptproblem ist die wahllose Verwendung der fischerrechtlichen Begriffe in Medien, wo es dann der durchschnittliche Deutsche liest und ein falsches Bild von der Gesamttätigkeit bekommt.
Lieber die Medien zur richtigen Verwendung der absolut simplen Begrifflichkeiten anhalten, anstatt sich über bequeme Neudefinitionen aus dem Dialog ziehen zu wollen.
Ersteres zeigt Courage. Zweiteres nicht ganz so sehr.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig - dann biste trotzdem kein Angler. (>> Freizeit)
> 
> Sondern ein Fischer (>>gewerblich), der eben (warum auch immer) Angelmethoden verwendet



Thomas. Es ist die Mehrzahl der Online und Offline verwendeten Quellen, die diese Definitionsansätze benutzen. Dies ist ein Forum und keine Doktoranten-Arbeit.

Und zu deinen Einwürfen - dieser Mensch ist Berufsfischer, der Angeln seiner Tätigkeit nach geht, also ein Mensch, der ein Angelgewerbe betreibt.
Aber ich werde mich jetzt hier auch Ausklinken, da es wirklich nur unsinnige Wortklauberei ist, anstatt die saubere Verwendung der bereits definierten Begrifflichkeiten von Medien und Menschen zu fordern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Interessanterweise hast Du WIKI genannt,  die unterscheiden ganz klar Fischer (beruflich) und Sportfischer..
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischer
Auch interessant:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angler

Da wäre mir lieber für den Freizeitbereich Angler zu verwenden und für den gewerblichen Fischer, auch um Verwechslungen zu vermeiden.

Zudem der Faktor Ernährung beim Angeln ja eine immer geringere Rolle spielt und schon von daher nicht mit Fischerei (rein Verwertung/Gewerbe) in einen Topf geworfen werden sollte.

Auch der Duden unterscheidet glasklar:
https://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Fischer
Eigentliche Bedeutung:
jemand, dessen Beruf der Fischfang ist
*umgangssprachlich* auch Angler


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Der Begriff "Sportfischer" wurde unnötig von den Verbänden aufgegeben. Hier hat man sich (mal wieder) die Deutungshoheit nehmen lassen. Besser wäre es gewesen, dem Menschen einfach den Ursprung des Wortes "Sport" zu erklären. Dann wäre sehr schnell klar geworden, dass es hier nicht um einen Wettkampf mit dem Fisch geht, sondern das "Sport" für den Freizeitcharakter steht. Dann wäre auch keiner auf die Schnapsidee gekommen, dass der Begriff "Sportfischer" politisch unkorrekt ist.

Ich sehe mich natürlich in erster Linie als Angler, alleine schon, weil ich im Geschäft nur Angelruten und keine Fischerruten bekomme. Darüber hinaus bin ich aber natürlich auch ein Fischer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Moin Kolja-  schön, dass Du als "Co-Autor" auch aufschlägst!!


----------



## Leech (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Sportfischer" wurde unnötig von den Verbänden aufgegeben. Hier hat man sich (mal wieder) die Deutungshoheit nehmen lassen. Besser wäre es gewesen, dem Menschen einfach den Ursprung des Wortes "Sport" zu erklären. Dann wäre sehr schnell klar geworden, dass es hier nicht um einen Wettkampf mit dem Fisch geht, sondern das "Sport" für den Freizeitcharakter steht. Dann wäre auch keiner auf die Schnapsidee gekommen, dass der Begriff "Sportfischer" politisch unkorrekt ist.


Der Begriff "Sportfischer" ist von allen Begriffen ohnehin derjenige, der am umkompliziertesten daher kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Und nix ist falscher. 

Weil Angeln Angeln und kein Sport ist!

Bzw. nur in bestimmten Bereichen (>> Wettangeln) Sport zugerechnet werden könnte..


----------



## Leech (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nix ist falscher.
> 
> Weil Angeln Angeln und kein Sport ist!
> 
> Bzw. nur in bestimmten Bereichen (>> Wettangeln) Sport zugerechnet werden könnte..



Sport hat in erster Linie nichts mit Wettkampf zu tun, sondern mit körperlicher und geistiger Betätigung.
Und am Ende trittst du ja sogar in einem Wettkampf an - gegen die Natur und das Tier.
Und du kriegst daraus körperliche und geistige Betätigung.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Nicht jeder Fischer ist ein Angler aber jeder Angler ist auch ein Fischer. Sportangler bzw Angelsportler sind Leute die Wett... Hegefischen besuchen. Und die sind dann sowohl auch Angler als auch Fischer.
Ansonsten Wortklauberei und Kampfbegriffe bis mir mein karges vegetarisches Mittagsmahl hochkommt


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Duden zuerst klar Wettkampf!
Betätigung zum Vergnügen etc., nur nachfolgend.

Auch Wiki ist klar, dass der Begriff Sport zuerallerst mal Bewegungs-, Spiel- und Wettkampfformen zusammfasst, die meist im Zusammenhang mit körperlichen Aktivitäten des Menschen stehen...

Sportfischen auch als "geistige" Auseinandersetzung zu bezeichnen ist nur "schönreden" der Verbandler, weil die kein Wettangeln mehr wollen ;-)))


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nix ist falscher.
> 
> Weil Angeln Angeln und kein Sport ist!
> 
> Bzw. nur in bestimmten Bereichen (>> Wettangeln) Sport zugerechnet werden könnte..



Hallo,

laut Duden ist Sport auch: Liebhaberei, Betätigung zum Vergnügen, zum Zeitvertreib, Hobby.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

ja eben - nachfolgend und nachrangig..


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja eben - nachfolgend und nachrangig..



Was steht im duden zu Wortklauberei und Haarspalterei? ;-P
Sorry Thomas, aber das ist wieder so ein Agitationsthread. Es geht dabei nicht um die Meinung anderer Boardies sondern darum die selbe Suppe wie üblich aufzukochen


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Hallo,

ob nachfolgend oder nachrangig ist egal. Es ist sprachlich absolut korrekt Angeln als Sport zu bezeichnen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ob nachfolgend oder nachrangig ist egal. Es ist sprachlich absolut korrekt Angeln als Sport zu bezeichnen.
> 
> ...


Wettangeln auf jeden Fall!!!!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nix ist falscher.
> 
> Weil Angeln Angeln und kein Sport ist!
> 
> Bzw. nur in bestimmten Bereichen (>> Wettangeln) Sport zugerechnet werden könnte..



Nur, dass der Begriff "Sport" nichts mit Wettkampf zu tun hat!

Hinsichtlich des Fischens mit der Angel kam die Betätigung als Hobby erst im 1900 Jahrhundert so richtig in Mode. In dieser Zeit entwickelte sich das Wort "Sport". Hierzu muss man aber wissen, dass man im 19. Jahrhundertmit mit der Silbe „sport“ keineswegs eine schweißtreibende Tätigkeit oder gar einen Wettbewerb verband. Das Wort Sport leitete sich aus dem altfranzösischen Wort „desport“ ab. Dies bedeutete so viel wie, sich zerstreuen oder vergnügen. Im Englischen kürzte man „desport“ zu „sport“ ab. Der Sportfischer ist damit im Gegensatz zu dem Berufsfischer also derjenige Fischer, der den Fischfang nicht als Broterwerb, sondern zur Zerstreuung allein zu seinem Vergnügen betreibt. Der „Spaßangler“ war geboren. Die Brisanz des Wortes „Sportfischer“ ergab sich erst dadurch, dass sich der Begriff „Sport“ von der ursprünglichen Bedeutung hin zu einem Wettkampf- Begriff entwickelte. Bedenkt man, dass es heute Berufssportler gibt, wurde die Bedeutung des Wortes geradezu in sein Gegenteil verkehrt. Denn die betreiben ihren Sport ganz und gar nicht zur Zerstreuung, sondern wollen damit ihren Broterwerb sichern. Aber nun gut. Lebende Sprachen sind immer im Fluss und so ändern sich Bedeutungen eben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Duden zuerst klar Wettkampf!
> Betätigung zum Vergnügen etc., nur nachfolgend.
> 
> Auch Wiki ist klar, dass der Begriff Sport zuerallerst mal Bewegungs-, Spiel- und Wettkampfformen zusammfasst, die meist im Zusammenhang mit körperlichen Aktivitäten des Menschen stehen...
> ...



Die beim Duden unter Punkt 1 aufgeführten Unterpunkte a- d sind gleichwertig und der Duden gibt folgende Synonyme an: "Bewegung, Fitnesstraining, Körperertüchtigung, Körperkultur, Leibesübungen, Training, Turnen; (veraltet) Leibesertüchtigung
Beschäftigung, Betätigung, Hobby, Leidenschaft, Liebhaberei, Passion, Steckenpferd" siehe hier

Selbst Schach ist Sport, warum sollte da Spinnfschen oder Fliegenfischen nicht auch Sport sein.

Wiedermal eine Vendetta, deren Notwendigkeit mir verschlossen bleibt.


----------



## Leech (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was steht im duden zu Wortklauberei und Haarspalterei? ;-P
> Sorry Thomas, aber das ist wieder so ein Agitationsthread. Es geht dabei nicht um die Meinung anderer Boardies sondern darum die selbe Suppe wie üblich aufzukochen



Beim Darts-Spielen hätte ich jetzt gesagt, dass wäre eine eiskalte 180. Treffer versenkt. :q



Testudo schrieb:


> Selbst Schach ist Sport


Das mit dem Schach wollte ich auch aufschreiben. Aber gut, dass andere dies für mich tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Darts ist klarer Wettkampf - dass Wettangeln auch für mich Sport ist, hab ich mehrmals erwähnt..


----------



## Leech (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darts ist klarer Wettkampf.


Wenn ich abends alleine Darts trainiere an meiner Scheibe ist das Wettkampf? Mit mir selber? Oder ist es einfach nur eine sportliche Betätigung, die ich betreibe, um mit den Gedanken woanders hinzukommen. Man weiß es nicht...man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



> Wenn ich abends alleine Darts* trainiere *an meiner Scheibe ist das Wettkampf?



Dann "trainierst" Du ja für den Wettkampf. Training gehört zum Wettkampf.

Sonst (ohne Wettkampf) wärs Freizeitdaddeln und eben kein Sport..

Wie beim Schach:
Turnierschach Sport.

Schach mit Kumpel Freizeit..


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Leech schrieb:


> Beim Darts-Spielen hätte ich jetzt gesagt, dass wäre eine eiskalte 180. Treffer versenkt. :q.



Den richtigen Körperbau für einen Dartprofi hätte ich auch! 
Ich find's schade weil ganz grundsätzlich bin ich nahe bei Thomas was DAFV und Politik angeht. Aber das Wie und die Penetranz der Agitation schrecken eher ab als zu verfangen


----------



## prinz1 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Hallo!

Als Bewohner des Ostens sage ich zu mir defintiv Angler! Und nichts anderes!
Fischer ist für mich ein Job!
Sollte allerdings geografisch gesehen woanders halt anders sein, na dann laß sie doch! Sollen sie sich halt Fischer nennen, mir doch egal!
Für MICH lege ich Wert darauf, als ANGLER angesehen und benannt zu werden.
Und jeder andere darf es gerne nach seinem Gusto halten, ob Fischer, Angelfischer oder Sportfischer.
Das ist mir Wumpe.
Leben und leben lassen.

der prinz



Edit:  Thomas, sorry, aber diese Diskussion ist Wortklauberei vom feinsten und ehrlich gesagt arsxxlos!




_


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Ach ja: Tennisturnier - sport
Tennis mit nem Kumpel Freizeit?


----------



## Leech (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Den richtigen Körperbau für einen Dartprofi hätte ich auch!
> Ich find's schade weil ganz grundsätzlich bin ich nahe bei Thomas was DAFV und Politik angeht. Aber das Wie und die Penetranz der Agitation schrecken eher ab als zu verfangen



Da könnten wir glatt eine Blutsbrüderschaft zu abschließen.
Thomas stimmt mir ja auch oft bei vielen Dingen zu und die Diskussionen haben oft einen legitimen Ursprung, aber das hier bringt keinen wirklich vorwärts.
Da sind mir auch Diskussionen über "die besten Barsch-Köder" lieber, aber nicht weil man rausfindet, was wirklich der beste Köder ist, sondern weil es spannend ist, was andere nutzen und es regt zum Ausüben an.
Ich hatte ja den Stippen-Thread aufgemacht (weil ich es ja noch nie gemacht hatte), das hat mich weitergebracht.
Das hier aber nich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Nur falls ihr noch nicht merkt:
Hier gehts nicht um mich..

Bleibt besser Ontopic, dann muss ichs nicht verschieben

Hier gehts darum:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nun sind Kolja und ich gespannt, wie ihr das seht.
> 
> Ist Angeln und Fischen das gleiche?
> Gehen wir Angeln?
> ...




Danke


----------



## Minimax (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

ich kann nicht glauben das ich hier reinschlittere.. aber was solls..

 Die Unterscheidung Angler-Fischer, das eine aus Zeitvertreib, das andere aus Broterwerb leuchtet mir ein.
 Auch die Herleitung des "Sport-" im ursprünglichen Sinne (disport) finde ich treffend (und nicht im modernen Sinne als Agon)

 Angelfischer finde ich gruslig, Sportfischer/Freizeitfischer überhaupt alles mit -Fischer hat  noch die Fadheit des Broterwerbs und der Behördensprache an sich.

 Ich find alle Konstruktionen mit "-angler" ok, am schönsten und klarsten aber einfach Angler.

 Dass ist glaub ich auch der geläufigste Name bei den Muggels für uns.

 Was machen wir abeer dann mit den Fliegenfischern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich find alle Konstruktionen mit "-angler" ok, *am schönsten und klarsten aber einfach Angler.*


me too




Minimax schrieb:


> Was machen wir aber dann mit den Fliegenfischern?


DAS frag ich mich genauso wie beim spinnfischen..

Wobei Spinnangeln/Angler noch gebräuchlicher ist als Flugangeln/Angler.


Liegt vielleicht daran, dass das ursprünglich eher ausm Süden kommt mit den vielen Salmonidenstrecken und daher da das umgangssprachlich verwendete "fischen" eher Eingang fand und dann Richtung Norden/Osten fortgeschrieben wurde..??


----------



## racoon (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Na klasse: Ein Kumpel von mir heißt Fischer und ist Angler. Jetzt ham wir den Salat - ist er Fischer oder Angler ? Und sportlich ist er auch noch |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Das ist doch einfach:
Er heisst Fischer und ist Angler, der zudem ausserdem noch sportlich ist.


----------



## Fruehling (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Unterstelle einem Spinnangler, daß er keinen Sport betreibt, dann lacht er dich aus.

Selbst beim Ansitzangler ist es in den meisten Fällen eine Art Sport. Es heißt dort nur anders, nämlich

*Einarmiges Keramikreißen!

|rolleyes*


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> *Einarmiges Keramikreißen!
> 
> |rolleyes*


DER ist echt gut!
:vik::vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

"Ich gehe angeln" verwende ich genauso oft oder häufig wie "ich gehe fischen".
In der Selbstbezeichnung bin ich eher Angler als Fischer. 

Bei Begriffen wie Sportfischer, Sportangler oder Angelfischer tu ich mich etwas schwer mit Identifikation. 

Dass es unterschiedliche Begrifflichkeiten gibt, sieht man übrigens auch schön an den Vereinsnamen, hier in der Umgebung ist das wild gemischt:
Fischereiverein, Angelverein, Anglerclub, Sportanglerbund, Sportanglerverein, Sportanglerverein, Angelsportverein, Angelfreunde, Sportfischereiverein, Fischerfreunde, Angelfreunde, Anglerbund, Sportfischerclub usw.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Fischer fischt mit Netzen, ein Angler mit einer Angel.
 Ist so meine Definition die mir als erstes in den Sinn kommt.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> "Ich gehe angeln" verwende ich genauso oft oder häufig wie "ich gehe fischen".
> In der Selbstbezeichnung bin ich eher Angler als Fischer.
> 
> Bei Begriffen wie Sportfischer, Sportangler oder Angelfischer tu ich mich etwas schwer mit Identifikation.
> ...



Hallo,

ist in meiner Gegend ähnlich. 
Aber wie heißt es so schön: "Name ist Schall und Rauch"

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darts ist klarer Wettkampf - dass Wettangeln auch für mich Sport ist, hab ich mehrmals erwähnt..



Nochmal: Wettkampf und Sport habe zunächst nichts miteinander zu tun! Auch wenn ein Zusammentreffen von beidem nicht ausgeschlossen ist, so ist es jedenfalls keine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

schon klar, aber Wettkampf ist EINES der Sportmerkmale (Duden , Wiki) 

Daher ist Wettangeln für mich Sport, Angeln ohne Wertung etc. nicht


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> schon klar, aber Wettkampf ist EINES der Sportmerkmale (Duden , Wiki)
> 
> Daher ist Wettangeln für mich Sport, Angeln ohne Wertung etc. nicht



Ja und!

Im Duden steht aber auch: Beschäftigung, Betätigung, Hobby, Leidenschaft, Liebhaberei, Passion, Steckenpferd

Und die Herkunft habe ich erläutert. Die hat nix mit körperlicher Ertüchtigung zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Eben - auch Wetttkampf, nicht körperlich ;-))

Da haben wir halt Dissens.

Wettangeln - Sport...

Angeln - kein Sport..


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

"Meine Meinung steht fest, verwirren Sie mich nicht mit Tatsachen"
  
Thomas kann ja ruhig die Meinung haben, dass es für IHN nichts mit Sport zu tun hat - ist zwar falsch vong Sprachgebrauch her, aber was soll's?


----------



## racoon (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Wenn ich dann mit nem Kumpel am Teich sitz und wir machen ein Aalangeln, wer weniger fängt zahlt ne Kiste Bier-

ist das dann Sport? Weil wir ja 'kämpfen' wer die meisten Aale fängt. Wir werten unsere Fänge und der Sport findet statt mit fleißig Kippen und Flaschenbier ?

Wenn ich mit meinen Jungs im Urlaub bin - dann zahlt der mit dem größten Barsch des Tages als 'Strafe' die erste Runde ? Also auch Sport, weil Wertung ?

Einst wurde der größte Dorsch des Tages vom Kutterkapitän mit einer Flasche Schnaps dekoriert ? Sport ? Obwohl seinerzeit ein Großteil der Angler/Fischer nicht mehr gerade vom Kutter laufen konnten ?

Zwei mal drei macht vier - witte witte wit und drei macht neune. Ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt.


----------



## honeybee (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Kommt immer auf den eigenen Lebensraum an......
Wir hier gehen angeln
In einem anderem Bundesland wird fischen gegangen
In manchen Bundesländern macht man auch beides....

Ist wie Rost oder Bratwurst, grillen oder braten....
Alles Auslegungssache und keines ist verkehrt


----------



## Fruehling (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...Ist wie Rost oder Bratwurst, grillen oder braten....
> Alles Auslegungssache und keines ist verkehrt



Jana, jetzt reiß dich doch nur einmal ein bißchen zusammen, ich bitte dich!


----------



## Fruehling (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Du oooch, Kanaleristo!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Meine Meinung steht fest, verwirren Sie mich nicht mit Tatsachen"
> 
> Thomas kann ja ruhig die Meinung haben, dass es für IHN nichts mit Sport zu tun hat - ist zwar falsch vong Sprachgebrauch her, aber was soll's?


Dann Sportangler oder Sportfischer?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ist wie Rost oder Bratwurst, grillen oder braten....
> Alles Auslegungssache und keines ist verkehrt



Grillen ist nicht braten und backen ist nicht kochen!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann Sportangler oder Sportfischer?



Geht beides, Hauptsache, es wird Sport getrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Geht beides, Hauptsache, es wird Sport getrieben.


Du willst nicht nachgeben ;-)

Ich denke gerade so an den schön im Schlafsack eingemummelten Karpfenangler, der im Zelt/Bivvy auf den Biss wartend, eingeschlafen ist und süß vom Karpfenangelpsort träumt ;-))


----------



## thanatos (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

aus meiner Sicht , ist ein Fischer der Langleinen legt in dem Moment ein Angelfischer #6
 ein Angler ist auch immer ein Fischer denn er stellt den Fischen gezielt nach - egal zu welchem Zweck 
 gegen die Bezeichnungen " Sportfischer " und "Sportangler"
 möchte ich mich aber verwehren -
 "SPORT" - heißt eine Fähigkeit erwerben und im Wettkampf unter Beweis zu stellen ! und dieses Kriterium erfüllt ja nicht den Zweck unseres Tun´s 
 |kopfkrat ich glaube *Fliegenangler* hört sich verdammt doof an :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



thanatos schrieb:


> |kopfkrat ich glaube *Fliegenangler* hört sich verdammt doof an :q



Ich habs ja deswegen mit Flugangler versucht - ist aber auch irgendwie doof ;-)


----------



## angler1996 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

die Unterscheidung
 von Angler und Sportangler hat nur für jemand Bedeutung, der mit Sport nix am Hut hat:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

ich guck gerne Sport im TV


----------



## Seifert (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Unterstelle einem Spinnangler, daß er keinen Sport betreibt, dann lacht er dich aus.
> 
> Selbst beim Ansitzangler ist es in den meisten Fällen eine Art Sport. Es heißt dort nur anders, nämlich
> 
> ...



In Fachkreisen heißt das :Wassersport in kleinen(bis ca 5 ltr.) Gläsern    #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Immer mehr Sportvereine melden eigene E-sports teams an, die sitzen nur vor dem Bildschirm und ist dennoch Sport.

Vielleicht betreiben wir hie schon Forumssport inklusiv so mancher Fouls.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



thanatos schrieb:


> "SPORT" - heißt eine Fähigkeit erwerben und im Wettkampf unter Beweis zu stellen ! und dieses Kriterium erfüllt ja nicht den Zweck unseres Tun´s
> |kopfkrat ich glaube *Fliegenangler* hört sich verdammt doof an :q



Woher nimmst du das?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habs ja deswegen mit Flugangler versucht - ist aber auch irgendwie doof ;-)



Warum? Natürlich ist der Fliegenfischer ein Flugangler.


----------



## Fruehling (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Warum? Natürlich ist der Fliegenfischer ein Flugangler.



Und ein Flughund wäre demnach ein Fliegenschiss?

Hmm... |rolleyes


----------



## Mikesch (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Dem Eingangspost hab ich entnommen, dass es um Angler u. Fischer bzw. angeln und fischen geht.

Ich bin Angler und geh' fischen. Wenn jemand kommt und mich frägt: "Was machst du da?" Dann sage ich: "angeln". 

Alles Andere ist nur Wortklauberei. 
Habt doch etwas mehr Spaß an der Sache.


----------



## honeybee (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Grillen ist nicht braten



Sehr wohl......
Manche sagen, wir braten heute Abend. 
Ein Thüringer (im östlichen Teil) brät z.B. auf seinem Rost (nicht Grill)sein ROSTbrätl und seine ROSTER.

In Erfurt z.B. heißt dann die Roster schon wieder Bratwurst.
Manche sagen, wir grillen heute Abend. 

Regional....verstehst Du.

Ein Bratwurst ist für viele was anderes als ne Roster......
Bei manchen ist ne Bratwurst auch ganz was anderes.....

Merke: wer anderen einen Bratwurst brät, hat ein Bratwurstbratgerät


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



mikesch schrieb:


> Dem Eingangspost hab ich entnommen, dass es um Angler u. Fischer bzw. angeln und fischen geht.
> 
> Ich bin Angler und geh' fischen. Wenn jemand kommt und mich frägt: "Was machst du da?" Dann sage ich: "angeln".
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,
genau so gehts mir in Bayern auch  Eine klare sprachliche Abgrenzung betreiben wir da nicht. 

Aber ich will nochmal was anderes in den Raum stellen:

Ein Händler sagte mal zu mir "Wir haben immer mehr Sportangler in der Kundschaft" als ich nachfragte wie das zu verstehen sei sagte er :
Naja, Sportangler halt - keine Kochtopfangler. 

Diese Unterscheidung war mir bis dato auch nicht bekannt. Kennt das so irgendwer?


----------



## honeybee (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

@Bastido
ich wollte damit auch nur klar machen, das es selbst in einem Bundesland für 1 und das selbe mehrere Begriffe gibt.

Und Thrüringer Wald ist mindestens genauso "übel", wie Vogtland und Erzgebirge. 
Wenn die Erzgebirgler ordentlich loslegen, kannst Du nur auf Durchzug schalten.
Leider verschwindet aber immer mehr Mundart.

Edit:
Ganz witzig


----------



## honeybee (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



bastido schrieb:


> War in keinster Weise abwertend gemeint, habe mich immer sehr amüsiert.



Habe ich auch nicht so aufgefasst......also alles gut


----------



## geomas (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Fischer - gewerblich
Angler - „fischt” aus anderen Gründen*

„Fischen” als Verb im Zusammenhang mit Angeln verwendet ist eindeutig („er fischte mit einer Bambusrute”).

„Angelfischer” finde ich persönlich als Begriff seltsam, „Sportfischer” klingt etwas veraltet, paßt aber ganz gut als Synonym für Angler.

Petri-Jünger: kenne ich als altmodischen Begriff für Angler.




*) Wissenschaftler, die mit Netzen fischen, aber nicht gewerblich, mal außen vor gelassen


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



geomas schrieb:


> Petri-Jünger: kenne ich als altmodischen Begriff für Angler.


jau - den hatt ich komplett vergessen...

DANKE!


----------



## Fruehling (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



bastido schrieb:


> ...Fliegenschiss wäre mir allerdings nicht so genehm.



Keine Angst, denn Fliegenschiss kommt ursprünglich aus dem Altnormannischen und bedeutet frei übersetzt: 1 Zehntel Gramm. Wollte ich aber eigentlich nicht so ausführlich darstellen, sorry. :g


----------



## Stacheljäger (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Is doch völlig wurscht ob man sich nun als Angler, Fischer oder meinetwegen auch als Sportfischer bezeichnet. Der Fußballer wird auch als Kicker oder sonstwas genannt. Vielleicht ist es wichtig für die Rechtschreibung und deren Grammatik aber für mich ist das wichtigste daran das man Spass an seinem Hobby hat.


----------



## Minimax (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



geomas schrieb:


> Petri-Jünger: kenne ich als altmodischen Begriff für Angler.


 

 Wobei Petrus ja eben *gewerblicher Fischer* war, und kein Angler!

 St. Zeno wäre da passender, von dem berichtet eine lokale Legende, das er als Bischof von Verona gerne im Etsch angelte. (engl. Wiki) Er wird auch mit einer Angelrute (Handangel!) dargestellt.


----------



## hans albers (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

wird zeit , das bald frühling wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

in Deutsch isser Fischer:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zenon_von_Verona

Davon ab:
Danke dafür - man lernt nie aus!


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Oha , das ist einer meiner liebsten Erbsenzählerthemen ....

 MEINE Befindlichkeiten sehen so aus ...

 Der Angler angelt..

 Der Fischer fischt..

 Angelfischer = Sprachpanscher

 Mich als Fischer zu bezeichnen setze ich gleich mich mit einer mir nicht zustehender Berufsbezeichnung zu betiteln

 Sportfischer ist für mich ne ganz klare Beleidigung.. Hier bringe ich immer den Fisch als "Sportgerät" mit in Verbindung .. diese Degration passt mir garnicht.....

 Lustig für mich immer zu lesen : Mit welchen Bissanzeigern fischst du? Oder : Mit welcher Liege/Stuhl fischst du am Wasser ... ganz grausam sowas


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Oha , das ist einer meiner liebsten Erbsenzählerthemen ....
> 
> MEINE Befindlichkeiten sehen so aus ...
> 
> ...


Sind wir nahe beieinander ;-))


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Hallo miteinander



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Angelfischer = Sprachpanscher



Max v.d. Borne: Illustriertes Handbuch der Angelfischerei
Erste Auflage: 1875

Eigentlich der Klassiker der deutschen Angelliteratur. Wurde später von bedeutenden deutschen Angler weiter geführt. Und das Buch gibt es heute noch. Ist nach wie vor ein Klassiker, heißt immer noch Angelfischerei und ist Teil der deutschen Angelkultur.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



prinz1 schrieb:


> ...Thomas, sorry, aber diese Diskussion ist Wortklauberei vom feinsten und ehrlich gesagt arsxxlos!


Das Interesse & die lebendige Diskussion sagt was anderes. 




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Sportfischer" wurde unnötig von den Verbänden aufgegeben.


Ich fand den Begriff früher immer blöd,
weil _-für mich-_ der Sportgedanke doch nachrangig war.

Das unsere von Anglern bezahlten Naturschutzverbände diesen Begriff mittlerweile als Sünde & Sakrileg ansehen,
bin ich heute auf jeden Fall 
"wettkampfliebender Sportfischer". :m


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Wobei Petrus ja eben *gewerblicher Fischer* war, und kein Angler!
> 
> St. Zeno wäre da passender, von dem berichtet eine lokale Legende, das er als Bischof von Verona gerne im Etsch angelte. (engl. Wiki) Er wird auch mit einer Angelrute (Handangel!) dargestellt.



Petrus ist der Schutzpatron der Fischer. Und wenn man die Auffassung vertritt, dass ein Angler kein Fischer ist, dann ist Petrus auch nicht der Schutzpatron der Angle, ergo wären die Angler dann auch keine Petrijünger.


----------



## geomas (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Petrus ist der Schutzpatron der Fischer. Und wenn man die Auffassung vertritt, dass ein Angler kein Fischer ist, dann ist Petrus auch nicht der Schutzpatron der Angle, ergo wären die Angler dann auch keine Petrijünger.



In diesem Fall gehen Sprachgebrauch („Petrijünger” wird ja heute nur noch selten benutzt) und logische Ableitung dann auseinander.
Petrijünger kenne ich nur als Bezeichnung für Angler; für Fischer habe ich die Bezeichnung nie gehört.
Gibt aber sicher auch regionale Unterschiede.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Max v.d. Borne: Illustriertes Handbuch der Angelfischerei
> Erste Auflage: 1875
> Eigentlich der Klassiker der deutschen Angelliteratur. Wurde später von bedeutenden deutschen Angler weiter geführt. Und das Buch gibt es heute noch. Ist nach wie vor ein Klassiker, heißt immer noch Angelfischerei und ist Teil der deutschen Angelkultur.


Dann ist dieser 'Klassiker' aber seit 4-5 Jahren zu einer Schandbezeichnung verunstaltet worden.


----------



## Minimax (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Petrus ist der Schutzpatron der Fischer. Und wenn man die Auffassung vertritt, dass ein Angler kein Fischer ist, dann ist Petrus auch nicht der Schutzpatron der Angle, ergo wären die Angler dann auch keine Petrijünger.



Absolut richtig, ich schrieb aber auch, das St. Zeno als Freizeitfischer (Angler) der *passendere *Schutzpatron als der Berufsfischer Petrus wäre. Ich habe also die grundsätzliche Eignung von Petrus nicht ausgeschlossen.

Diskutabel wäre allerdings, in wie weit Zenos´ Hobby überhaupt seinen Hauptberuf als Heiliger tangieren dürfte.

Wenn wir aber die Begriffe Angler und Fischer gegenseitig exklusiv verwenden wollen, schlage ich als beide einschliessenden Überbegriff "Fischfänger/innen" bzw. besser "Fischfangende" vor.


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...MEINE Befindlichkeiten sehen so aus ...
> 
> Der Angler angelt..
> 
> Der Fischer fischt...



und der Fisch?
und der Vogel?


11.11. 11:11

die närrische saison läuft...


----------



## Minimax (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Realistischer wäre "Fischfangwollende/r" :m



Wenn ichs recht bedenke, müssten da aber auch Krebs- und Weichtiere sowie Rundmäuler mit rein.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Realistischer wäre "Fischfangwollende/r" :m



Und was ist mit der neutralen Geschlechtsbezeichnung?


----------



## Minimax (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Jose schrieb:


> die närrische saison läuft...


 
 Uns Allen wird noch das Lachen im Halse steckenbleiben,
 wenn sich eine hochkarätige, 700-köpfige EU Expertenkommission der Sache annimmt und bis zur endgültigen Klärung 2038 ein totales Fisch- und Angelmoratorium verhängt...


----------



## thanatos (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du das?



Brockhauslexikon 1923 ( nicht wörtlich aber sinngemäß)
 aber auch in meinen anderen Lexiken wird auf den Wettkampf hingewiesen , aber nicht wie im ersteren wo es gleich am Anfang als Begriffsbestimmung angeführt ist.


----------



## Reg A. (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Also wenn wir hier schon beim Wortklauben und Klugsch****en sind:



> Ist wie Rost oder Bratwurst, grillen oder braten....
> Alles Auslegungssache und keines ist verkehrt



Stimmt leider nicht, denn das "Brat" in Bratwurst kommt nicht von "braten", sondern geht auf das mittelhochdeutsche "brate" bzw. das althochdeutsche "brato" zurück, was beides "schieres, reines Fleisch" bedeutet. Eine Bratwurst ist ursprünglich also einfach eine Fleischwurst, ob gebraten oder nicht 

Zum Thema:
Hier bei uns im Süden (wohne im bayrisch besetzten Gebiet) wird angeln und fischen synonym füreinander verwendet - wie schon von einigen angemerkt. Auch ich verwende die Verben synonym, allerdings nicht die Nomen: ich bin Angler und habe mich noch nie als Fischer bezeichnet! Außer in Österreich; wenn ich dort im Urlaub bin, dann bezeichne ich mich auch als Fischer. Warum? Weil ich in Österreich noch nie gefragt wurde " Gehen Sie angeln? Sind Sie Angler?" sondern ausschließlich "Gehst fischen? Bist Fischer?"


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Hier bei uns im Süden (wohne im bayrisch besetzten Gebiet) wird angeln und fischen synonym füreinander verwendet - wie schon von einigen angemerkt. Auch ich verwende die Verben synonym, allerdings nicht die Nomen: ich bin Angler und habe mich noch nie als Fischer bezeichnet!


dürfte bei uns im Süden vielen so gehen


----------



## honeybee (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Also wenn wir hier schon beim Wortklauben und Klugsch****en sind:
> 
> 
> 
> Stimmt leider nicht, denn das "Brat" in Bratwurst kommt nicht von "braten", sondern geht auf das mittelhochdeutsche "brate" bzw. das althochdeutsche "brato" zurück, was beides "schieres, reines Fleisch" bedeutet. Eine Bratwurst ist ursprünglich also einfach eine Fleischwurst, ob gebraten oder nicht



Ok.....
Findest Du etwas in Deinem Nachschlagewert für Roster??? Das ist vermutlich in Deinem Lebensraum eine Bratwurst

Oder Broiler? Bei Dir höchstwarhscheinlich Hendl.
Oder Semmel?
Oder Mutz?


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ok.....
> Findest Du etwas in Deinem Nachschlagewert für Roster??? Das ist vermutlich in Deinem Lebensraum eine Bratwurst
> 
> Oder Broiler? Bei Dir höchstwarhscheinlich Hendl.
> ...


Futt bedeutet im Rheinland (nämlich Popo) was ganz anderes als hier (nämlich "Hafen der himmlischen Freuden"  )
Hab nebenbei ziemlich sparsam aus der Wäsche geschaut als ein Kollege an meinem ersten Karneval sagte "dat isn lecker mädsche, de hat en futt inner butz" 

Etymologisch stammt beides von Fud ab, was ein alter Begriff für die Vulva Canis ist, der gemeine Rheinländer ist hier quasi nur anatomisch etwas verrutscht.
Letztenendes ist es mir egal ob man mich als angler, fischer, angelfischer, sportfischer oder anglerfeind tituliert - ich geh angeln


----------



## angler1996 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

was von all diesen Begriffen überhaupt nicht geht ist 

 Angelfischer |uhoh:

 das ist entweder doppelt gemoppelt ( wenn Angeln und Fischen das Gleiche sein soll)  oder je nach Betrachtung 2 unterschiedliche Tätigkeiten zusammen gewürfelt in einem Wort ,um lediglich eine Tätigkeit ( Angeln) zu beschreiben,
 völliger Quatsch:c


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Ich bin Angler. Wars schon immer und werds auch immer sein!

Das eindeutschen oder auch neue Wörter "schaffen" gibts zwar schon ein paar Jahre muss ich aber nicht haben, genau so wenig wie die "Neue Deutsche Rechtschreibung" da rollen sich bei mir teils die Zehennägel!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Ich bin für AngelrutensportfischerIn und für AngelsportfliegenfischerIn. Sowie für Zeno alias PetrijüngerIn. Wie wäre es mit Fischwe(a)idmannFrau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

wennde jetzt noch mit Genderkram kommst, wars das mit freundlichem Wohlwollen meinerseits...
|krach:|krach:|krach:

gut, dass ich zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann und Dich ein bisschen kenne....
:q:q:q


----------



## fusselfuzzy (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich bin für AngelrutensportfischerIn und für AngelsportfliegenfischerIn. Sowie für Zeno alias PetrijüngerIn. Wie wäre es mit Fischwe(a)idmannFrau.



Also wenn dan bitte bitte hinten Geschlechtslos also z.B. ...person":q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Also wenn dan bitte bitte hinten Geschlechtslos also z.B. ...person":q



Angelrutensportfischende und Sportfliegenfischende. So habe wir das dann politisch korrekt formuliert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

sch.. auf politica.........


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

wenn dann ix-Endung: Angelsportfischerix!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

jetzt hört aber auf - mi schiddelds ja bloos no....


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Wenn das momentan unser größtes Problem ist ist ja alles gut


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

nur eines von vielen...
Aber mit der Sprache fängt schon vieles an..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nur eines von vielen...
> Aber mit der Sprache fängt schon vieles an..



Die Sprache bestimmt das Denken! Daher wehret den Anfängen. Durch Sprache kann man stigmatisieren. Und genau das versucht Peta.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Daher langsam auch sprachlich die Trennschärfe zwischen Angeln (Freizeit) und Fischerei (beruflich) stärken - mein Reden ;-))


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sch.. auf politica.........



muss.. auf... zunge... beissen...

Das X ist sowas von 2016. Es heißt Angelsportfischereiausübende*r


----------



## Fruehling (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Ich werf dann mal ein *H*[FONT=&quot]*₂O-Inhabitantenhäscher* in die Runde... |rolleyes[/FONT]


----------



## Minimax (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> *Die Sprache bestimmt das Denken!* Daher wehret den Anfängen. Durch Sprache kann man stigmatisieren. Und genau das versucht Peta.



ganz genau. Jetzt mal als ernsthafter Beitrag ist Euch ein Muster aufgefallen, wie die Gegnerschaft uns tituliert? 
"Hobbyangler" wie im aktuellen Nachbarthread zitiert, bietet bei richtigem Gebrauch ja schon ganz perfide Möglichkeiten
 Oha, ich sehe grade zumindest auf Ihrer Seite benutzen sie "Angler"


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wennde jetzt noch mit Genderkram kommst, wars das mit freundlichem Wohlwollen meinerseits...
> |krach:|krach:|krach:


Nanana...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261188&highlight=gender |znaika:


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher langsam auch sprachlich die Trennschärfe zwischen Angeln (Freizeit) und Fischerei (beruflich) stärken - mein Reden ;-))



Hallo,

grundsätzlich nichts dagegen - aber im süddeutschen Raum nicht möglich.
Des hommer scho immer su gsacht.
Des hommer nu nie andersch gsacht.
Dou kennnt ja a jeder kumma.|rolleyes

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS. schriftdeutsche Übersetzung:
Das haben wir schon immer so gesagt.
Das haben wir noch nie anders gesagt.
Da könnte ja ein jeder kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

ich glaube, das ist beileibe nicht nur im Süden so...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher langsam auch sprachlich die Trennschärfe zwischen Angeln (Freizeit) und Fischerei (beruflich) stärken - mein Reden ;-))



Daher Sportfischer!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Minimax schrieb:


> ganz genau. Jetzt mal als ernsthafter Beitrag ist Euch ein Muster aufgefallen, wie die Gegnerschaft uns tituliert?
> "Hobbyangler" wie im aktuellen Nachbarthread zitiert, bietet bei richtigem Gebrauch ja schon ganz perfide Möglichkeiten
> Oha, ich sehe grade zumindest auf Ihrer Seite benutzen sie "Angler"



Ja, weil Fischer durch die begriffliche Identität nahe an den Berufsfischern ist. Daher strahlt diese Bezeichnung einen gewissen Schutz aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, weil Fischer durch die begriffliche Identität nahe an den Berufsfischern ist. Daher strahlt diese Bezeichnung einen gewissen Schutz aus.


Ne, weil das sind ja medial die schlimmen Plünderer, nix Schutz, Mithaftung dann..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ne, weil das sind ja medial die schlimmen Plünderer, nix Schutz, Mithaftung dann..



Knickst du jetzt auch schon ein, oder was? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

ne, ich bin dafür als ANGLER gut mit FISCHERN zu arbeiten - aber nicht so zu heissen..
;-)))


----------



## iGude (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

War es nicht so:

Fischen ist eine Art Oberbegriff. Mit Lanze, Reuse, Netze Sprengstoff etc.

Angeln, unter zuhilfenahme einer Angel



nur was mache ich jetzt mit den Fliegenfischer? Ach, egal, sind die gleichen Heinies wie die Golfspieler.

*ducken und wegrennen ...*


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ob nachfolgend oder nachrangig ist egal. Es ist sprachlich absolut korrekt Angeln als Sport zu bezeichnen.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so, deswegen sehe ich mich mit Angler, Fischer oder Sportfischer korrekt beschrieben.

Anekdote aus dem letzten Angelurlaub:

Ich fing einen Hecht, der unter den Augen einiger "Zivilisten" gekeschert, abgehakt und zurückgesetzt wurde.

In einer netten Unterhaltung mit einem interessierten Ehepaar frage die Frau, ob denn der Fisch nicht schmecken würde, da ich ihn zurückgesetzt habe.
Bevor ich antworten konnte sagte ihr Mann zu ihr: 

 "Darling they do it just for the sports"

Nur weil die engstirnigen Deutschen die Fischwaid nicht als Sport sehen wollen heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es keiner ist. Und in unseren Nachbarländern ist dies auch völlig akzeptiert.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja diese: Ich mach einen Thread auf um die Haare zu spalten und dann allen erklären, dass die Verbände und die Schützer/Grünen am übel der Welt Schuld sind meiden...

Frei nach 'Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss': "Ich kann mich meinem Mitteilungsbedürfnis nicht entziehen"


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



> "Darling they do it just for the sports"



Wir reden aber aber leider nicht vom weitaus größten Rest der Welt, wo so ein Verhalten breite Akzeptanz findet und z.T. noch behördlicherheits gefördert wird.

Wir reden von Deutschland.

Ich würde mich nicht als Sportler bezeichen, auch wenn ich manchmal den ganzen Tag übern See rudere oder stundenlang mit der Wathose durch nen Freestoneriver stapfe.

Ich bin einfach Angler und damit Teil der Fischerei. Zumindest wenn ich mal was fange.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach Angler .


Das reicht doch ;-)))


----------



## LOCHI (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Da freuen sich die Fliegenangler...


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Da freuen sich die Fliegenangler...



Sowas gibts?

Mit welcher Hakengröße gehen die denn auf Fliegen?


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Selbstverständlich bin ich ein Sportfischer sonst hätte ich ja nicht die Sportfischerprüfung ablegen müssen.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich bin ich ein Sportfischer sonst hätte ich ja nicht die Sportfischerprüfung ablegen müssen.



Da hatte ich scheinbar noch mal Glück, ich musste nur eine Fischerprüfung ablegen


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Na Klasse , ich gehöre zu denen die KEINE Prüfung ablegen mussten ..
 Was bin ich denn nun  ....

 Ok ich angel dann einfach ..


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da hatte ich scheinbar noch mal Glück, ich musste nur eine Fischerprüfung ablegen


So kenn ich das.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da hatte ich scheinbar noch mal Glück, ich musste nur eine Fischerprüfung ablegen



Hallo,

ha, da bin ich fein heraus, ich habe beide.
1962 die Sportfischerprüfung vom Verband (war damals so eine Art freiwilliger Zwang) und dann 1980 die staatliche Fischerprüfung nachgeholt, obwohl ich als sogenannter "Altfischer" davon befreit gewesen wäre.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ok ich angel dann einfach ..


Und hast einen Jahres_fischerei_schein, also bist du Fischer.


----------



## marcus7 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Kann mich an eine überragende Definition eines Angelkollegen erinnern, ich versuche diese Definition mal sinngemäß widerzugeben:

"Angeln... also angeln ist es, wenn man einfach einen Wurm auf den Haken schiebt und diesen ohne Plan ins Wasser wirft."

"Fischen... fischen ist es, wenn man sich ganz genau überlegt WAS man fangen will, WO dies am ehesten gelingen könnte und WIE man diesen Fisch am besten überlisten könnte, das ist fischen!"

Immer wenn er das gesagt hat, hat er dabei die Augen aufgerissen wie so ein Märchenerzähler|supergri.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

auch net schlecht (wenngleich nicht meine Definition) ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

@marcus7
erinnert mich ein bisschen an das Zitat von Steven Wright 

"There is a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore like an idiot."


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

hehehe - auch klasse!!


----------



## marcus7 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Ja, den muss ich mir merken Franz .


----------



## fusselfuzzy (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @marcus7
> erinnert mich ein bisschen an das Zitat von Steven Wright
> 
> "There is a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore like an idiot."



Den kannte ich noch nicht, aber saugut


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @marcus7
> erinnert mich ein bisschen an das Zitat von Steven Wright
> 
> "There is a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore like an idiot."



Danke Franz, den kannte ich noch nicht kommt gleich in die Signatur.


----------



## ronram (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Ich bin ein wenig spät dran, würde aber gerne noch eine Anmerkung in den Raum werfen.
Die LFischVO NRW verwendet einen, wie ich meine durchaus anglerfreundlichen Begriff, mit dem ich auch gut leben kann.

*Freizeitfischerei*

Die "Fischerei"...ist geschenkt...mir geht es um die Freizeit. 
Denn genau das trifft es sehr gut.
Ich angel in meiner Freizeit, weil mir das Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung, sozusagen als Hobby Freude bereitet.
Freizeit bedeutet auch, dass es kein Broterwerb ist. Es besteht keine Notwendigkeit um mein Überleben damit zu sichern. Ich muss keine Fische fangen um satt zu werden, ich fange sie in meiner Freizeit. So wie ich ein Feierabendbier trinke oder Urlaub mache. Das gönnt man anderen, so wie man anderen auch Freizeit und Freizeitbeschäftigungen gönnt.

Weiterhin steckt in Freizeit "Frei". 
Der Begriff "Freizeitfischerei" ist meiner Meinung nach sehr positiv besetzt.


----------



## rippi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler, Fischer, Sport- und Angelfischer: Alles das Gleiche?*

Angler, Fischer und Sportfischer sollte man heutzutage nicht mehr verwenden. Lang leben die Angelfischer!


----------

